# Zoic Liners



## ToYZiLLa (Feb 4, 2019)

Anyone have experience with Zoic liners? Currently I wear the Essential liner and want to upgrade. I am looking at the Ultra and the Carbon. For those that have used both liners, is there really a difference in the 2 liners when riding for multiple hours? I know what their chart shows, but am looking for real world experience.

TIA


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Can't comment on Zoic liners but my favorites are...

The Woodchuck by Club Ride.

I mean, come on, how can't a liner be good with a name like the Woodchuck.


----------



## areeves08 (Jan 7, 2020)

In for answers as well. I've stretched my Essential Liners to rides of 3-4 hours and too wonder what there is to gain.


----------



## idividebyzero (Sep 25, 2014)

It looks like they redesigned the liners to have a pocket so I dont know if they fixed it but the Ultra's I got were totally useless because the pad was in the completely wrong place. It was so far back/high that the thickest part of the pad was where your wallet would be and your sitbones would only make contact with the wings in the middle. 

Total waste of money, I had to take the pad off and sew it back on in the proper position which took hours. It seemed to be limited to the Ultras since other reviews mentioned it and from the pictures you could see the pad riding half way up the back while other models had it a good 3 inches lower.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

The essential liner used to be really good until Zoic decided to make them out of old reusable grocery bags, plus they changed how they fit so now they're shorter. I have the old Ultras and they're my go to shorts, although they're fraying at the leg openings. Never tried the carbon version, but I'd get the ones that have the most spandex percentage.


----------



## PJJ205 (Aug 9, 2018)

I used to work there and have had all of the different variations. Essential liners suck and I swore them off immediately, Premiums are the most comfortable and I wear them on 80% of my rides, Ultras are OK, Carbons are decent for long rides.


----------



## useport80 (Mar 6, 2008)

i've had good luck with zoic liners. pretty much all i use. i usually get the higher end ones, the green and grey ones.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

I have several of the essential liners (red) that came with shorts. They are okay but are pretty much like a wet pizza box. It's most noticeable when walking around, not as much when actually riding.

I also have purchased two pair of the Ultra liners. Those are much more pliable and do just fine for me for every day riding... and walking around. Are they the bomb? I don't know. I will say I also have a pair of the least expensive Pearl izumi Liners and between the two I don't care which one I grab. Both are better than the Essential liners by far.


----------



## ToYZiLLa (Feb 4, 2019)

Thanks for the replies. I love my Zoic liners, but I keep pushing the essentials to their limit and beyond so just looking to see if the others were worth getting or if it was just good marketing.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I wear Zoic shorts and liners all the time. My previous pair lasted me 4 years before they started to wear down. The pads still feel pretty comfortable after all those years. The velcro straps started to wear out around the 4 year mark so I replace the whole set.


----------



## jcmonty (Apr 11, 2015)

I have been running their impact liners - one earlier, less padded version, and the Impact (yellow) one now. I find that they are fairly comfortable, and I like the added padding for spills. The new Impacts are definitely beefier and more confidence inspiring. The older ones with less padding are a bit more comfortable (not sure the model.. they had the red stitching). Most of my rides are < 3 hrs though.


----------



## Sutter (Apr 14, 2020)

All I wore was the Essential liners (I had 3 pairs) for about 5 years. Now that I've upgraded to some nicer Pearl Izumi liners, I have seen the light. I do not like the rubber liner on the inside of the bottom of the leg opening and it got extra "rubbery" over time and grabby on my leg hair.

For something that close to my body spending a little extra money has been completely justified, and I feel great when I head out for a long ride.

To say something positive the Essential they did hold up well to the washing machine over the years and I never had any issues with ripping, seams bursting, etc.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

I'm happy with the liners that came with my Black Markets for rides of up to 7 hours.


----------



## ehayes (Jun 25, 2019)

ToYZiLLa said:


> Anyone have experience with Zoic liners? Currently I wear the Essential liner and want to upgrade. I am looking at the Ultra and the Carbon. For those that have used both liners, is there really a difference in the 2 liners when riding for multiple hours? I know what their chart shows, but am looking for real world experience.
> 
> TIA


I have both the Essential (red) and Ultra (grey). The Ultra are my favorite liners. Comfort, with regard to padding is slightly improved in the Ultra over the Essential. Where the Ultra shines is comfort walking around, sitting in the car, etc. It has way less of a huge padded diaper in my pants feeling. I can wear the Ultra around town or the house after rides and not feel like I am walking funny or have a huge padded crotch and rear end, if that makes sense.

I have heard the Carbon are firmer. I'd be curious on feedback from someone that has tried those compared to the Ultra.


----------

